# Fillet Knife



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a anniversary coming up and want to get my other half a really good fillet knife. Would like to get him one that holds a good edge that doesn’t have to be sharpened every time it gets put to good use. Can you guys give me recommendation on which one to get?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The LaJess II said:


> Have a anniversary coming up and want to get my other half a really good fillet knife. Would like to get him one that holds a good edge that doesn’t have to be sharpened every time it gets put to good use. Can you guys give me recommendation on which one to get?


I'm guessing you're not wanting an electric knife? My recommendation is the bubba blade for a manual knife.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bubba Blade!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Forschner.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Forschner.


Those are good too. I got a couple. Easier to bring an edge back on...
Last choice....Dexler...


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

forschner they last forever thats what most beckhands use get the 8" blade if u just get 1 that will do the job on anything from a 12" mingo to 200 lb yellowfin tuna


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

weedline said:


> forschner they last forever thats what most beckhands use get the 8" blade if u just get 1 that will do the job on anything from a 12" mingo to 200 lb yellowfin tuna


Most I know use an electric Hamilton beach. Best electric filet knife on the market and it's only $20.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.accuratesharp.com/system/shopexd.asp?id=92


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.Electric knife is out. He already had one and doesn't like using them. He's one of those that want leave a shred of meat on the skin. Who carries the forschner guys?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks George. I was posting when you were posting.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bass Pro and Half Hitch has them also. They are good for an edge and easy to keep sharp.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I have everything bubba blade makes and they are the best. Been cleaning fish for six months and they are still sharp. You can get then in foley at st nicks knife shop cheaper than online


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Bubba blade for sure 9inch stiffe


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I will run to Half Hitch tomorrow. I think I will get him both and let him decide which one he likes the best and use the other as back up. Or which ever one he doesn't use I will confiscate for my kitchen.:thumbup:

Thank you guys for the help.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Bubba Blade!!!!


 
I've been thinking about buying one of these...Any local retailers or only online type of purchase?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It would be a big help if you knew what size knife he likes to use. They come in around 8 inches and up with different shapes and stiffness.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

sweetnsalty said:


> I've been thinking about buying one of these...Any local retailers or only online type of purchase?


St Nicks knives in Foley Al


----------



## Don'sBayou (Aug 26, 2009)

See Eric at Ace Hardware in Fort Walton and get a handmade Hess knife. Made in the USA and good looking (birdseye) besides a great filet knife.
Mine has been used six or seven times, most recently on snappers and its still very sharp.

A little more expensive than some mentioned above, but a good knife and a good gift.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Never been able to complain about a Dexter.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dexter here also


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

Bubba Blade, bought two this year and put the rest of the crap in the garage they are great.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

I've heard bad reviews of the Bubba Blade on THT.... I love my dexter though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have Forschners, but I've heard nothing but good things about the Bubba blades.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bubba Blades*

Bubba Blades are fine!!!!!


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Huntinman said:


> Never been able to complain about a Dexter.


Dexter-Russell is the best I have found.

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/dexter-russell/s133-9pcp/p8667.aspx


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have 2 very old Finnish hand made knives. One is an 8" and the other is 11ish" I have used them for many many years. A few swipes in good steel before starting and its good to go.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Sharpen knives either before every use, or after each use. Doesn't take long, and keeps that edge on them that is vital in quick, easy fillet work. Just my 2 cents....As you can tell, brands are very much opinionated... Remember you get what you pay for And I love your idea of both...I would vary the size of blades and then he can have flexibility/choice as he cleans.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Bubba Blades are great. Can't imagine anyone using one who would post a negative comment on them....they are available at St Nicks in Foley but you might have to ask for them because they keep them hidden!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

stripernut said:


> Dexter-Russell is the best I have found.
> 
> http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/dexter-russell/s133-9pcp/p8667.aspx


I use Dexter Russell. they come in three series, the Basic, about $10 a knife. The next up, what I use, is about $30 apiece. The high end is $80 apiece.


----------

